# tap and die set



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone ever use a tap and die (the ones made for metal) on wood? I've seen the *Wood Whisperer* use a tap before in wood, which allowed a bolt to be securely held to the wood. You can see him do this here

What about using the die to cut the threads on a dowel??


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

http://blip.tv/play/AYLthkAC.x?p=1http://blip.tv/api.swf#AYLthkAC


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Try this.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/dAssis/art/TapDie/TapDie-01.asp


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

A normal tap and die set works like a charm. Just don't try it under 1/4-20 size as the threads are to fine.
You can even drill and tap MDF as long as you drip crazy glue into the tapped hole afterwards. The stuff "hardens the MDF threads.
Stay away from the super cheap sets sold in the big box stores. They just plain don't work!
I got mine from Amazon. Read the reviews and pick out a set.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I do it on accessories I make for my lathe. I tap the wood, then flood it with thin CA glue. When the is glue dry I tap it again to clean out glue residue. End grain doesn't take threads very well.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Another believer in CA glue here.
When you gotta, you gotta.

Steve


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I wonder if a pipe tap & die might be a better choice than SAE/USS machine screw threads? The threads are coarser. I'm gonna try this!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I have had limited success with machine tap and die sets the tighter the grain the better they work. I will try the CA next time . Pipe threads are tapered while they might cut threads OK because of their coarseness they won't accept anything except another pipe thread. They also are cut as a crush thread to seal.

I have had good luck on wooden geared clocks that need set screws just using the set screw working it in and out until the threads are cut to the depth I need. These are usually 1/8" or smaller. I think the Ca would really work well on them. I am always worried about stripping the threads out.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Since I make train models from wood, I tap holes all the time. One trick I learned to get a tight fitting set screw for a saw insert plate is to use one size smaller tap drill. When you tap the hole, the threads will be slightly oversize and will lock a set screw so vibration won't loosen it. I use this on #8-32 screws in Baltic Birch plywood, 12/" thick. Works like a charm.
As for cutting external threads, a coarse thread on hardwood will work, but I don't see any application where a V thread on wood would be needed. The threads would be too fragile. There are some taps and dies specially made for wood. They resemble an Acme thread and are much coarser. They are used on some Colonial style American furniture.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A pipe thread tap should work just fine. The die would too if you run it all the way on to level out the taper.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24157


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Some good tips here. Ya learn somethin every day on here.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You might want to try spiral point taps. They may be gentler on the wood fibers.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Wav (Dec 16, 2014)

I've seen some talk about NPT Pipe Taps, and they do work well, but the threads are taperd, however, you can find pipe taps that are NPT, they are called NPSF Straight Pipe Taps. they may not be as easy to find and may be a little more expensive, but they do make for a straight threaded hole.


----------

